# Pokemon Go taking measures to keep people indoors



## Pleng (Mar 14, 2020)

Huh. I thought the Pokémon Go fad was long since over.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 14, 2020)

Pleng said:


> Huh. I thought the Pokémon Go fad was long since over.


Nope, it's still extremely popular. We even still have a very active thread for friend codes on The Temp
That being said, I like this because my new apartment was pretty dead compared to my old apartment. My old apartment happened to be a nest, so it got regular spawns like every couple of minutes.


----------



## Lumstar (Mar 14, 2020)

More spawns at home is good. Some of us only have wi-fi.


----------



## NoNAND (Mar 14, 2020)

I recently became a pokemon go fan--er I mean addict!
Gosh I can't stop playing I almost got hit by a bike the other day hahaha.
Yeah the incense is really cheap. 1 pokecoin for 30 incenses.
Though that can only be purchased once if I'm not mistaken.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Lilith Valentine said:


> Nope, it's still extremely popular. We even still have a very active thread for friend codes on The Temp
> That being said, I like this because my new apartment was pretty dead compared to my old apartment. My old apartment happened to be a nest, so it got regular spawns like every couple of minutes.


Lucky you.
My new apartment is leagues better than what it used to be back at my parents house 4 years ago
There's like 2 pokestops in my vicinity close by.
There's no pokemon nests or anything major like that but still much better
Mind telling me more about the pokemon nest thing. How it was


----------



## x65943 (Mar 14, 2020)

Not enough, we also need a way to get pokeballs without microtransactions


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Mar 14, 2020)

Why not rename it to pokemon "STOP" or "STAY" Lol. Can't call it pokemon home cause.... well we have that already.


----------



## DJPlace (Mar 14, 2020)

is this cause of corono virus or something i'm missing.


----------



## codezer0 (Mar 14, 2020)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Nope, it's still extremely popular. We even still have a very active thread for friend codes on The Temp
> That being said, I like this because my new apartment was pretty dead compared to my old apartment. My old apartment happened to be a nest, so it got regular spawns like every couple of minutes.


I'd like to know where this thread is, because yeah, I still play.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 14, 2020)

x65943 said:


> Not enough, we also need a way to get pokeballs without microtransactions


Did you say you need more friends? ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


codezer0 said:


> I'd like to know where this thread is, because yeah, I still play.


https://gbatemp.net/threads/pokemon-go-friend-code-thread.508383/


----------



## NoNAND (Mar 14, 2020)

x65943 said:


> Not enough, we also need a way to get pokeballs without microtransactions


Oh that too
And please niantic let us use the joystick mod so that we can freely move around.


----------



## osaka35 (Mar 14, 2020)

the 1coin incense are a one-time only purchasable thing and come in a bundle of...8? or something. To buy more, it's 40 coins for each incense, 250 coins for 8 incense. 1 coin=1 penny USD (ish). But they did cancel/push back the community day planned for this weekend.

I play daily, or try to in-between university stuff. The spawns are a welcome thing, though only if you don't have a shiny of the current spread. The walk distance for eggs is halved I think as well.

March is filled with a lot of pokemon go events. Loads of shiny legendaries and mythicals, new raid bosses, that sort of thing. It'll be interesting to see if they'll redo march events later in the year or what.


----------



## codezer0 (Mar 14, 2020)

DJPlace said:


> is this cause of corono virus or something i'm missing.


Well, duh. The game forces arbitrary restrictions to make people band together, and now that there's a health concern, they want to act like they're "on our side" by finally abiding by those who can't or don't want to deal with the idiots that take it too seriously and become toxic about it.


----------



## Delerious (Mar 14, 2020)

Pokemon Go Home!


----------



## osaka35 (Mar 14, 2020)

The Real Jdbye said:


> View attachment 199420​
> Niantic are now taking measures to keep people indoors with Pokemon Go.
> Monster spawns are now increased, so you can catch more Pokemon from home, and Incense is now 99% off and features double it's original duration (up from 30 minutes to 1 hour)
> Incense are an item that make more Pokemon spawn near you.
> ...



You can also add:
As part of our commitment to player safety, for the next 30 days, we removed the walking requirement for GO Battle League globally to make it possible for Trainers everywhere to participate. https://t.co/h65PtON3F7— Niantic 🧭 (@NianticLabs) March 13, 2020


----------



## raxadian (Mar 14, 2020)

Pleng said:


> Huh. I thought the Pokémon Go fad was long since over.



You can transfer Pokemon from Pokemon Go  to two Switch games so that might have helped to revive it a bit.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Mar 14, 2020)

Niantic: While you're inside your home, we beg you to NOT consume Zubats.


----------



## Bimmel (Mar 14, 2020)

I wonder what would happen if there would spawn extra rare Pokemon outside.


----------



## Pipistrele (Mar 14, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> Niantic: While you're inside your home, we beg you to NOT consume Zubats.


A bit lowbrow :/


----------



## leon315 (Mar 14, 2020)

It's okay, but what about the pokestop? Since we can't go out at the moment.


----------



## RivenMain (Mar 14, 2020)

99% off huh.. casually buys and sells accounts for profit 
But really as much as I've played it I loved playing with hacks just as much. I just want to be able to play on pc if i want to xd


----------



## AkiraKurusu (Mar 14, 2020)

While I never liked the game - extremely basic, always lacking the entire National Dex (though it's sad that these days it's got more than the actual mainline games do), a massive battery charge black hole, why would I ever have my phone out whilst walking providing a distraction from who's in front of me and where I'm headed - I am a fan of buffs, and of buffs encouraging indoor play.

Hopefully these massively beneficial changes _remain_ after Corona's dealt with, instead of being reverted.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



raxadian said:


> You can transfer Pokemon from Pokemon Go  to two Switch games so that might have helped to revive it a bit.


ONLY the first 151 (and two new Mythicals), for some _idiotic_ reason, instead of eventually all 809. 
A bit useless if only 153 species can use that mechanic.

...Supposed to appeal to GO fans, but prevents said fans from transferring over Johto Pokemon and onwards, and pisses off the already-existing mainline game fanbase...what the _fuck_ were they thinking...


----------



## Ryccardo (Mar 14, 2020)

x65943 said:


> Not enough, we also need a way to get pokeballs without microtransactions


Plenty of them between the 20 just for accumulating a certain weekly distance and pokestops, at least in my experience - of course you also need to abstain from catching literally every single one


----------



## eyeliner (Mar 14, 2020)

Good way to keep virgins virgin a bit longer.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Mar 14, 2020)

x65943 said:


> Not enough, we also need a way to get pokeballs without microtransactions


when I used to play it, I happen to have a poke stop available from my home so I never had an issue with poke balls, I even had my sister leave a phone with her account logged in here and she would call to ask me to get her some pokeballs


----------



## mightymuffy (Mar 14, 2020)

Clicked to buy this as soon as I saw it, literally playing just when the Abra CD cancellation news popped up, was thinking it was a glitch - kinda gutted they've meant it to happen!  
Pretty good news for me as the last time they changed spawn points it moved them all from my house, but really no fukkin virus is stopping me from going out! Still, hour long, and a spawn every minute or so is good stuff (I used one last night and still have 250+ Ultra Balls left - I actually throw regular/Great balls away half the time!)


----------



## weatMod (Mar 14, 2020)

gotta catch 'em all


----------



## osaka35 (Mar 14, 2020)

They also just announced canceling all ex raids for a while. They already canceled and pushed back abra community day and st. Louis pay-for-event.

Ex-raid passes are the invite-only raids you get from a lotto after participating in a raid at an eligible gym. Generally the only way to get some of the legendary or mythical Pokemon.

They've added a lot of stuff. Indeed, thry seem mainly focused on adding stuff rather than fixing what's currently there. But it's still loads of fun to play, it can just be a bit of a mess most of the time.


----------



## Ericzander (Mar 14, 2020)

x65943 said:


> Not enough, we also need a way to get pokeballs without microtransactions


You can. You can add friends and get lots of items that way. And of course there's the usual method of swiping pokestops.

Ever since I reached my goal of getting every Pokemon from the first 3 generations I stopped playing, but at no point did I feel the need to buy pokeballs.


----------



## InsaneNutter (Mar 14, 2020)

x65943 said:


> Not enough, we also need a way to get pokeballs without microtransactions



My local area used to only have one Pokestop until we got access to Niantic Wayfarer, however what I used to do was stock up on Pokeballs on my way to work and going home. I then had more than enough balls to play on evenings and weekends in my local area if desired.

Another good way is to open gifts from friends along with the bonus for walking 25km and 50km per week, that always rewards loads of balls.

I always end up having to discard balls these days so i can spin more Pokestops to obtain gifts to send out:


----------



## Viri (Mar 14, 2020)

Kid me would love this + school getting closed for weeks!

Adult me has work, and has no interest in Pokeman Go.


----------



## Stealphie (Mar 14, 2020)

Pokémon GO to your home


----------



## Taleweaver (Mar 15, 2020)

codezer0 said:


> Well, duh. The game forces arbitrary restrictions to make people band together, and now that there's a health concern, they want to act like they're "on our side" by finally abiding by those who can't or don't want to deal with the idiots that take it too seriously and become toxic about it.


That, but 'the idiots that take it to seriously', as you describe them, will soon become entire governments and experts, assuming they aren't contacted by them to begin with. I can name quite some countries(along which Belgium) where there are severe restrictions in outdoor activities. And while ironic for a video game, Pokémon GO certainly falls in that group.


----------



## dragonmaster (Mar 15, 2020)

full of cheaters on pvp


----------



## Andy2393 (Mar 15, 2020)

I think it was only a matter of time before Niantic did something like this


----------



## mightymuffy (Mar 15, 2020)

dragonmaster said:


> full of cheaters on pvp


I remember coming up against someone called mrsfreeze76 (or some other number), and sure enough despite smashing 'her' for the most of the match, the weak connection/'lag' arrived and somehow I lost on the last pokemon which I don't think I managed to hit more than once or twice in the whole minute or so...
On the flip side I've had a similar thing happen but got the advantage myself - NO I don't cheat! - and even forfeited a game as it was clear I would otherwise have lost ....but I've heard that could be also an exploit.
Could just be lag really! Personally I'm not that arsed about my rank - I got 2 Giratina yesterday as rewards and since I'm a more rural player they're my first 2 too! Get me a Rufflet once I hit rank7 and I'm done really!


----------



## dragonmaster (Mar 16, 2020)

mightymuffy said:


> I remember coming up against someone called mrsfreeze76 (or some other number), and sure enough despite smashing 'her' for the most of the match, the weak connection/'lag' arrived and somehow I lost on the last pokemon which I don't think I managed to hit more than once or twice in the whole minute or so...
> On the flip side I've had a similar thing happen but got the advantage myself - NO I don't cheat! - and even forfeited a game as it was clear I would otherwise have lost ....but I've heard that could be also an exploit.
> Could just be lag really! Personally I'm not that arsed about my rank - I got 2 Giratina yesterday as rewards and since I'm a more rural player they're my first 2 too! Get me a Rufflet once I hit rank7 and I'm done really!


i had several players hitting me with one pokemon every time with the charged move and several shields beyond 3


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 17, 2020)

The Real Jdbye said:


> and Incense is now 99% off


people should be spending money on groceries or toilet paper and not micro transactions for this POS!


----------



## mightymuffy (Mar 17, 2020)

dragonmaster said:


> i had several players hitting me with one pokemon every time with the charged move and several shields beyond 3


......yeah  literally the batch of battles I had right after posting that: twice I was on  'a winner' until their charged attack, which I shielded, reset as soon as my shield appeared on screen, then started again, this time without my shield active.  So, agreed, full of cheaters... certainly not risking any premium battles until that is sorted.


----------



## urherenow (Mar 17, 2020)

eyeliner said:


> Good way to keep virgins virgin a bit longer.


heh... you haven't seen the crowds at some of the raids I've been to in Japan. Gamer girls are freaks in the sheets...


----------



## Flame (Mar 17, 2020)

Bladexdsl said:


> people should be spending money on groceries or toilet paper and not micro transactions for this POS!



you start off with giving good advice, but as always you end with hate.

you have 18K plus post is anything you have said useful?

its just hate after hate. im willing to waste some of my toilet paper on you.


----------

